# Retenciones de hacienda por transferencia internacional



## Tyniebla (23 Ago 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda, me van a hacer una transferencia internacional de 6000 €. Creo que hacienda automaticamente te retiene un porcentaje (un 18 % no?), pero no se a partir de que cantidad es la retención. Luego,

1. A que cantidad empiezan a retenerte dinero? Pues si la cantidad es pequeña creo que no te quitan nada.

2. Si cada mes me ingresaran 6000 €, todos los meses me quitarían el 18%? 

3. No hay ninguna forma de evitar este porcentaje tan elevado o al menos disminuirlo?


----------



## Tyniebla (27 Ago 2009)

si puede alguien que sepa contestar al menos a alguna de las preguntas...les estaria muy agradecido, al menos la primera pregunta, que me es muy importante saberlo... Gracias!!


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ago 2009)

No se,creo que la tienes que presentar tu ,ademas la retencion del 18% es sobre beneficio
de capitales,para todo lo demas con un 40% creo que vas sobrao................
o sea 6000*0.4=2400 al mes la mordida


----------



## SHARKHAN (27 Ago 2009)

Tyniebla dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda, me van a hacer una transferencia internacional de 6000 €. Creo que hacienda automaticamente te retiene un porcentaje (un 18 % no?), pero no se a partir de que cantidad es la retención. Luego,
> 
> 1. A que cantidad empiezan a retenerte dinero? Pues si la cantidad es pequeña creo que no te quitan nada.
> 
> ...



Hacienda automáticamente no te va a quitar ese 18% ni mucho menos. A ver, en tu próxima declaración puede ser que hacienda te pida ese porcentaje si es un incremento patrimonial, y te puede pedir que de dónde ha salido ese dinero, ya que las transferencias superiores a 3000 euros quedan registradas en el banco de españa. 
Si yo fuera tú, lo retiraba en dos veces, de 3000 en 3000 euros, y puede ser que ni hacienda se entere.

Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ago 2009)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Hacienda automáticamente no te va a quitar ese 18% ni mucho menos. A ver, en tu próxima declaración puede ser que hacienda te pida ese porcentaje si es un incremento patrimonial, y te puede pedir que de dónde ha salido ese dinero, ya que las transferencias superiores a 3000 euros quedan registradas en el banco de españa.
> Si yo fuera tú, lo retiraba en dos veces, de 3000 en 3000 euros, y puede ser que ni hacienda se entere.
> 
> Un saludo.



O puede que se entere y te quite 24000 de impuestos+48000 de multa
total la cuenta del restaurante te puede salir por 72000 eur + 6 meses de habitacion gratis con vista a patio residencial ,eso si comida gratis y habitacion
compartida a pension completa..................

De todas formas aunque hacienda no se entere ,tu banco ya le manda la informacion gratis para que no se les olvide...


----------



## luismarple (27 Ago 2009)

Tyniebla dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda, me van a hacer una transferencia internacional de 6000 €. Creo que hacienda automaticamente te retiene un porcentaje (un 18 % no?), pero no se a partir de que cantidad es la retención. Luego,
> 
> 1. A que cantidad empiezan a retenerte dinero? Pues si la cantidad es pequeña creo que no te quitan nada.
> 
> ...



En qué negocio te estás metiendo, alma de cántaro?? si gracias a ese negocio te ingresan 6000 euros al mes no te preocupes, que con esa pasta puedes conseguir ayuda de profesionales que evitarán que pagues un solo duro a hacienda.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ago 2009)

¿Sera el negocio ese de los tontos a los que les mandan el dinero robado por internet a 
cambio de una comision?
Que sera,sera ....el tiempo nos lo dira..


----------



## luismarple (27 Ago 2009)

Votin, joputa, no había una foto más grande???


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ago 2009)

Tyniebla dijo:


> si puede alguien que sepa contestar al menos a alguna de las preguntas...les estaria muy agradecido, al menos la primera pregunta, que me es muy importante saberlo... Gracias!!



En primer lugar, bienvenido al foro.

Es posible que pueda contestarte a tu pregunta. Pero para hacerlo correctamente necesitaría más datos. 
El primero es si tu resides en España o fuera del país.
El segundo es si la transferencia es una retribución por un servicio profesional, trabajo personal, etc.


----------



## euriborfree (27 Ago 2009)

a lo mejor se trata de la transferencia de adsense o de otro sistema similar.

Dejad que la gente gane dinero, y si es del extranjero mejor.

No te lo van a retener, tu vas a recibir la cantidad integra (salvo comisiones bancarias), ya te encargaras tu de declararlas cada trimestre.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ago 2009)




----------



## Tony Soprano (27 Ago 2009)

A mi por hacer una transferencia desde el extrajero (pais de la UE) de 3800 euros me "quitaron" unos 40 euros...


----------



## Tyniebla (28 Ago 2009)

Bueno el dinero ese seria ganado por intereses. Digamos que en un tiempo tendre una gran cantidad de dinero, y los intereses serian muy fuertes. Supongo que como son intereses de un capital, hacienda "solo" me cobraria el 18%, y no el 40% como ha dicho VOTIN. 

Los 40€ que le cobraron a Tony supongo que seran por la transferencia de un banco extranjero al suyo, y nada que ver con hacienda.

Y bueno lo de los 6000€ mensuales quedarian muchos años para eso...jajaja, pero seria muy bonito si algun día llega a pasar...solo me voy informando.

Gracias por contestar chicos


----------



## Gamu (28 Ago 2009)

los bancos extranjeros no creo que tengan la obligación de declarar los intereses a la hacienda española, y por lo tanto dudo mucho que te retengan nada puesto que a ojos de hacienda será una transferencia más, no sometida a retención alguna.

Otra cosa es que cuando hagas la declaración de hacienda pertinente te pegarán el palo, y te cobrarán el 18% de rigor como a todas las rentas del ahorro. Siempre y cuando hagas la declaración de manera honesta, porque se te podría olvidar y "si cuela, cuela". Si tienes intención de olvidarte, lo mejor es que te hagan unas cuantas transferencias de menos de 3000 euros.


----------



## -H- (28 Ago 2009)

Yo trabajo con el BBVA las cuentas claras, si tienes pasta ahí metida y eres buen cliente no te van ni a cobrar por recibir la transferencia pues la pondrán internamente como nómina aunque no lo sea, respecto a mandar dinero al extranjero lo mismo, con las cuentas claras tienes gratis transferencias entre cuentas de la UE, al ser gratis no hace falta usar posturas de 6000, sino que puedes mandar de 2500
Evidentemente la ley dice que si te abres una cuenta en el extranjero has de declararla ante el banco de españa y pagar las correspondientes retenciones sobre intereses, pero Haciena no va a actuar de facto reteniendo automáticamente
Un saludo


----------

